# New Super Mario Bros. Wii! Soundtrack rip/download



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

I ripped most of the New Super Mario Bros. Wii Soundtrack and made it into an album.  The question is, does it work?  That's what I want you guys to test out, also if this is in the wrong section feel free to move it (I wasn't sure of which section this would fit in).

Anyways, the download link is HERE

If it does work, then I hope you enjoy the soundtrack, I'm missing the world maps and the little sound effects though.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome Job dude.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Awesome Job dude.


Heh, thanks.  Hopefully it does work, if it does not I'll make sure I fix it.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I'll make them into ringtones and notifiers for my phone.

>_<


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I think I'll make them into ringtones and notifiers for my phone.
> 
> >_<


I think they also can work with iPods if you have iTunes, but not 100% sure of that.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

Sawheat.

You are too awesome.


----------



## Resonate (Nov 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works in my Itunes. 

Btw, awesome job dude!


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

I <3 you for this.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

Heh, thanks.  So is it all working good?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

Works for me. Good job.


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks.  So is it all working good?


Very well, good job!
<big><big><big><big><big>:]</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Pear (Nov 22, 2009)

It works. Awesome compilation.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, seeing as it works for everyone there's no need to be worried about it being tested.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm correcting the tags in iTunes right now. =3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 22, 2009)

Nicely done. *gives digital cookie*


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice!  This is gold!


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, you forgot one song, the underground lava level music (World 8-3).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Dammit, it's in Winrar format...  I can't torrent it...And it said the link is invalid.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Dammit, it's in Winrar format...  I can't torrent it...And it said the ]Winrar is good, I'm pretty sure it works for Mac's.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think 7zip works fine too.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm correcting the tags in iTunes right now. =3


I messed up on the tags? :r


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 25, 2009)

It saids:


> Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.Reasons for this may include:
> - Invalid link
> - The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of service.


...


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 25, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> It saids:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the ]...
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, it appears because of copyright issues.  I'll try uploading to another site, if not then I'm not sure what to do but at least be patient.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Yep, it appears because of copyright issues.  I'll try uploading to another site, if not then I'm not sure what to do but at least be patient.


okey dokey =3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 25, 2009)

Upload them to sendspace.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Upload them to megaupload.com

Sorry, thinking of another site I use... :S

Can't remember the name!


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 25, 2009)

And please add the World 8-3 theme, that's a cool theme.  How did you rip these things anyway?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Upload them to megaupload.com
> 
> Sorry, thinking of another site I use... :S
> 
> Can't remember the name!


Mediafire? :s


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3sq26g

Okay, hopefully this works.

@wii master 64: using audio programs and cutting out the extra sound effects, or if I need to record video from my capture card and import the mp3 from it.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, that's pretty cool.  One more thing, could you please add the World 8-3 theme (if you haven't already)?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

I deleted the whole soundtrack when I found out that it wasn't complete. Why would you just rip _most_ of it? Why not _all_ of it?! =/


----------

